# Holiday home in canada



## Dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi 

My Husband and I are in our late thirties and want to semi retire and sell up in the UK. We are unable to get visa's to live in canada permanently and so we thought we could buy a "holiday home" and stay there for six months every year, for the other six months we could travel/work. We dont really need a permenant base.

Are we likely to encounter any problems with immigration with this scenario?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dog said:


> Hi
> 
> My Husband and I are in our late thirties and want to semi retire and sell up in the UK. We are unable to get visa's to live in canada permanently and so we thought we could buy a "holiday home" and stay there for six months every year, for the other six months we could travel/work. We dont really need a permenant base.
> 
> Are we likely to encounter any problems with immigration with this scenario?


There would be no problems. Many ex-pats have vacation homes in Canada.


----------



## Dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin - so you dont think that we would be challenged by immigration when we are comming and going every 6 months?

I read somewhere that unless you have grey hair immigration can be quite suspicious about one's intentions in terms of long stay?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dog said:


> Thanks Auld Yin - so you dont think that we would be challenged by immigration when we are comming and going every 6 months?
> 
> I read somewhere that unless you have grey hair immigration can be quite suspicious about one's intentions in terms of long stay?


If you were crossing back and forth every 2/3 weeks perhaps, but you will have an address here and returning every 6 months will/should not be of any concern.


----------



## Dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Right so six months stay, then leave, then we can return in six months again?


----------



## Dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Another question - what do we do if we need to see the Dr or go to hospital? Is it free or not?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dog said:


> Another question - what do we do if we need to see the Dr or go to hospital? Is it free or not?


1) You do not require to leave for six months before returning. You would be a visitor/vacationer and as long as you do not obtain employment/run a business from here I do not see a problem.

2) You will not be covered by any of the Provincial Health schemes. If you need a doctor/hospital you will require to pay. You should purchase health insurance by an outside provider before venturing here.


----------



## Dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you Auld Yin,

I see - so we can stay up to six months but then we have to go out of the country and then can re-enter at any time? Sounds to good to be true!?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dog said:


> Thank you Auld Yin,
> 
> I see - so we can stay up to six months but then we have to go out of the country and then can re-enter at any time? Sounds to good to be true!?


Well I wouldn't cross the border, do some shopping then drive back into Canada but a few months out should be fine. I have heard of people who have come on "vacation", bought a property then had their visa extended a couple of times while they did volunteer work to convince the Canadian Government that they would make good permanent residents, and were granted such status.
You should read:- http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/index.asp


----------

